# HELP... Yamaha Ricky hydrostatic gear box oil change



## bswift (Nov 17, 2020)

My owners handbook for my model YS240TBP says drain all oil out and add 37oz to refill. When I drained mine, I only found 10oz inside, and it was working well. I don't want to overfill. Is the manual wrong with the 37oz directions??


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

we don't get yamies in the state. doing a google of that model number comes back as a 1990 so i'm guessing it's a new to you machine 
if the manual tells you it's 37 oz and you drained only 10 something had to be leaking or miss filled before you .
put in about half fire it up ,stop, recheck the level till it's full


----------



## bswift (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. 
I bought the Ricky new November 20th 1990. Use was occasional over the years. There is no sign of leaks. The front auger worm drive and engine when drained hold close to what was stated in the owners manual. I know there could be some hold back in the hydrostatic drive system but I wouldn't think the manual would be incorrect. I am 77 years old now and all my friends in Alaska have passed away that would have known. I just cleared snow on steep hill sides and worked very well so It seems as if the fluid level must be close to the proper level. I just hope someone out there will know for sure. There is no gage level of any kind for this compartment. The engine compartment has a dipstick, the other two compartments don't have a fill level gage of any sort.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

stand by as you have good chance one of the canada members knowing them can help you with more precise info as we don't get much action for yamahas


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a Ricky that I haven’t gotten around to working on yet but I’ve been collecting information as I’ve looked on the web. Wish I had a service manual. Looks like maybe you saw a reference to the gear case instead of the traction drive. 

gear case (plug in rear of machine)5w-301.1Ltraction drive oilShimpo Mitsubishi TD22200 cm^3 (6.8 oz)-or-​Monsunt santrack #40200 cm^3 (6.8 oz)auger gear box90W80 cm^3 (2.7 oz)


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

THANK YOU brent

putting the decimal point in can sure make a lot of sense


----------



## bswift (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks again to all trying to help me.
You are correct, I was using what my book calls "Transmission Gear Oil" and has the same picture you have posted. I can't find anywhere in the book, a mention of Traction drive. 
My owners manual LIT-19626-00-41 7LY-28199-10.
The primary I.D. of my Ricky is 7LY-060205
Where are the traction drive fill and drain openings? Do you have a picture you can post?

My very best to all


----------

